# Buffalo, NY Case W18 Wheel Loader...cheap



## BigTruckNuts (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a 1983 Case W18 wheel loader for sale... it was municipality owned until 2 years ago. It was used primarily for snow removal, has orignal paint, 4400 original hours, no leaks, tight, 80% tread and is really in excellent condition. I am asking $19,000 but very flexible. for it on Machinery Trader. Pics on the link below

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...6085478&guid=2B4B68ED494A4C45B9875AC10B3496D5

Email me at [email protected] if interested, I am located in Buffalo, NY

thanks

Chris


----------

